# Wyndham Bonnet Creek 2 BR deluxe, January 10-15/19



## Normita (Nov 28, 2018)

Unit is approximately 1200 s.f. in area with full kitchen, whirlpool tub, and washer and dryer in suite.  Sleeps 8.  Cost is $500.


----------



## 7knights (Nov 29, 2018)

What are the exact dates?  I'm confused by the 15/19 thing.  Very interested.  Thanks!


----------



## chapjim (Nov 29, 2018)

7knights said:


> What are the exact dates?  I'm confused by the 15/19 thing.  Very interested.  Thanks!



19=2019


----------



## Normita (Nov 29, 2018)

Thank you chapjim.  Yes, the dates are January 10 to January 15, 2019.


----------



## mgastonville (Dec 2, 2018)

Normita said:


> Thank you chapjim.  Yes, the dates are January 10 to January 15, 2019.



Hi, is this unit still available? 

Also, is it an exchange or do you own directly?


----------



## Normita (Dec 6, 2018)

Still available


----------



## Normita (Dec 15, 2018)

still available


----------



## Normita (Dec 21, 2018)

bump


----------



## Normita (Dec 27, 2018)

Cost reduced to $425.


----------



## pandalife (Dec 28, 2018)

pm Sent


----------



## Normita (Jan 1, 2019)

This unit has been rented.


----------

